
Show HN: Free Private GitHub Repositories - awalGarg
https://github.com/awalGarg/free-private-gh
======
copperx
Hmm. You don't even need a script for this, just a willing donor who has a
paying account.

I wonder how Github will plug this hole. Is it as simple as disallowing forks
of private repositories?

